# Help ID This "TREK" Please !



## branwerks (Jun 4, 2021)

Looks like I've got a mystery bike on my hands. Serial # 1411U3311 stamped across the bottom bracket. WTU151C1400F stamped longitudinal/wrapping around bottom bracket on drive side. 
Sorry about duplicate pics, it's my first time on here. 
Any help, much appreciated ! !
I have more pics ......


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I'll give you $50 for it.


----------



## branwerks (Jun 4, 2021)

Thanks for your help and support


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

What difference does the model make?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Replacement parts


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2019)

Just looked up the serial number. What you have is a repainted 2011 Trek Lexa, size 50cm.






2011 Lexa - Bike Archive - Trek Bicycle







archive.trekbikes.com


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

That bike doesn't need any 'parts', it needs a rider.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

duriel said:


> I'll give you $50 for it.


I'd give him $75, if it was my size!


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

You know what, this bike would be perfect for that lady who had that other lady who backed her car over it. I forget which one.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Just looked up the serial number. What you have is a repainted 2011 Trek Lexa, size 50cm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With an old Sora triple with thumb buttons. That’s a super rideable bike, it is cleaned up nicely. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

duriel said:


> You know what, this bike would be perfect for that lady who had that other lady who backed her car over it. I forget which one.


Yes, it was easily originally between 6K and 10K and is now worth a minimum of 1K. Especially if the rider is 6’4”. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm going to get one, just for that, and challenge you to a mountain pass.


----------

